# Windows 8



## Rouz (Jun 2, 2011)

I think Microsoft is really out doing themselves. I mean it's just video and very limited, and not even close to release. The tablet part of it, just amazes me. That's real multi-taksing. It almost make me want to get a Windows Phone now.
 includes a ribbon interface for Windows Explorer, a PDF reader called Modern Reader, an updated task manager called Modern Task Manager, and native ISO mounting.
Features that have been missing since XP. Yeah for native mounting and no alcohol.
[video=youtube;p92QfWOw88I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p92QfWOw88I[/video]


----------



## BRN (Jun 2, 2011)

After extensive Googling, all I can say is that it looks like and look like it acts exactly like iOS. Hello, 2007.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 2, 2011)

You realize that this is what they're pushing for the desktop world, right? I'm really hoping that they're trying to release a Windows tablet of some kind, because quite frankly, the majority of PC's do NOT have touchscreens, and desktops are very poorly-suited for them to begin with. They keep saying that it works with a keyboard and mouse, but it's clearly designed with a tablet in mind. The standard desktop seems like an afterthought, something that's "just there".

On that note... No. It doesn't look like iOS. For that matter, there are only a few ways of doing a touch interface, and I think MSFT's managed to stumble across a good one. That said, again, I really have no idea why anyone would want this on a desktop.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 2, 2011)

You always see this futuristic touch screen super computer in movies and things and I think this is a giant leap closer.


----------



## Rouz (Jun 2, 2011)

Runefox said:


> You realize that this is what they're pushing for the desktop world, right? .


 What? NOOOOOOO, I thought it was just for tablets and computer like HP's touchscreen desktops.



CannotWait said:


> You always see this futuristic touch screen super computer in movies and things and I think this is a giant leap closer.



Probably add Kinect support and it will be Minority Reports.


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 2, 2011)

They haven't even solved the craptastic messes in Windows 7, and they're pushing 8?   Yeeeeah, I'll pass; Star-Trek-touchscreen interface or not.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks too phone-like.
I'll stick to Win 7 thank you very much.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 3, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Looks too phone-like.
> I'll stick to Win 7 thank you very much.


 
Windows XP!


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Jun 3, 2011)

SIX said:


> After extensive Googling, all I can say is that it looks like and look like it acts exactly like iOS. Hello, 2007.


 
Because it totally has a dock and icons spaced in a grid like pattern. Totally doesn't have Metro UI or anything like that. :V

I really like that video. If they can improve upon that and roll with it, they'll get back in the tablet market. I've already gotten my mitts on a milestone leak of 8 Desktop, and I like where the Desktop is going as well.

Metro UI login for PC? YES PLZ.


----------



## Garfang (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't like how it looks like  but we haven't seen the last. Windows XP sux...>< Windows 7 !


----------



## CodArk2 (Jun 3, 2011)

I actually think it looks good for a tablet OS, i am not to sure it would work well on a desktop PC though. I would have to see it in real world use to get an idea of how good it is, the promo videos are biased since they want you to buy it or be excited for it. If it runs well then I think this will be great for microsoft.


----------



## Akau (Jun 3, 2011)

Reminds me a lot of my Windows Phone 7 (Yes, I have one :3 Samsung Focus) But I really don't want anything like this for my desktop....though my guess is that for the desktop version when we see him switch over to office apps and stuff like that, it looks sort of like Windows 7ish, so I assume that's the mode that the desktop computers would be in. I really hope that they give us an opportunity to beta test it like we did for Windows 7. I love my Windows Phone 7 to death, but I would love to have that OS on a tablet. Something like a 10" Windows Tablet would be really awesome, I also like the idea of the split thumb keyboard.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 3, 2011)

They're high.  They're smoking something while looking at Palm Pres, iPads, and Blackberries.  I was reminded instantly of the concept videos they released for Codename Longhorn in '03 and how drastically different they were from both XP and Vista.  The Windows Experience Team is high, if they think desktops should work like tablets and phones.

...After the week I've had, I want whatever it is they're smoking.


----------



## LLiz (Jun 4, 2011)

I am excited about this, its a BIG risk for Microsoft, but I've really been wanting them to try something different, so this is a VERY welcome change (I believe). 

One thing this whole Pad phenomenon has done is re-invent how people think about computers, its broken us free of the keyboard and mouse driven OS and introduced more natural aspects to using a computer. Where the iPad and Android devices have been lacking (especially iPad) is that the raw functions of the computer have been crippled. Most people don't need access to the file system, etc, but as a geek I like to see that stuff and I've been waiting for an OS to properly attempt to bridge the two. 

Anyway, I am looking forward to when Microsoft talks about developing for this platform, its something that I am really excited to jump on board with.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jun 4, 2011)

Worst Windows UI I've ever seen. I don't want my PC to be a tablet. I want my PC to be a PC.


----------



## BRN (Jun 4, 2011)

> its broken us free of the keyboard and mouse driven OS and introduced more natural aspects to using a computer.



_Uck._
You sound like the Wii's marketing team.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Jun 4, 2011)

I love how damn near everyone in this thread is forgetting that the guy went to an actual desktop in the video to run apps like Excel.

It's almost like you lot didn't watch the video the whole way through.

And that's probably NOT the final design. 8 has barely reached M3 and is still a ways off from beta stage. To pass judgement now is frankly *retarded*

Let's just wait and see.


----------



## LLiz (Jun 4, 2011)

SIX said:


> _Uck._
> You sound like the Wii's marketing team.


 
How do you know that I am not? 
Btw, I'm not


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 4, 2011)

God damn. And I thought win7 was as "hurr express yourself" as you can get.


----------



## Garfang (Jun 4, 2011)

What am more interesting is on how the System will work. How fast it will be. what fixes will they make in order to fix some problems. Windows 7 are really great.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 4, 2011)

Sai_Wolf said:


> I love how damn near everyone in this thread is forgetting that the guy went to an actual desktop in the video to run apps like Excel.
> 
> It's almost like you lot didn't watch the video the whole way through.
> 
> ...


 
Uh, no, I did see him bring up Excel, but to access it the way he did is what's stupid.  The user interface he demonstrated is like the love child of Windows Media Center and Windows 7 Phone.  The system's user interface is what the user is going to see first, and it's what the user is going to use in order to access applications and data, so I think we're right to pass judgment on it no matter what applications were demonstrated through it.  This system's user interface is confusing, unexpected, trivially informative without being genuinely informative, and not intuitive at all.

A teletype is a better, more useful, and more user-friendly desktop/laptop user interface than this pretentious iPhone wannabe.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 4, 2011)

Belongs on a knock-off iPad, not a _real_ computer.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 4, 2011)

Rouz said:


> That's real multi-taksing.


 We've had multitasking back with TSR's in DOS and real (as in actual, not real-mode) multitasking in Win 3.0. Tablets of now are much more powerful than the computers that would run those OS's natively. Not impressed.



Rouz said:


> a PDF reader called  Modern Reader, an updated task manager called Modern Task Manager, and  native ISO mounting.


 So basically instead of having this as (free) optional functionality, they get to jack up the price and make these programs standard thereby taking your disk space by default and, since most everyone will use those included, making it feasible for hackers to exploit any vulnerabilities in them. God forbid mention the likely DRM that would be used to prevent you from mounting cracked ISO's.




Rouz said:


> a PDF reader *called  Modern Reader*


HOLY SHIT THEY CAN GIVE IT ANOTHER NAME OMGOMGOMGOMG MICROSOFT RULEZ



CannotWait said:


> You always see this futuristic touch screen  super computer in movies and things and I think this is a giant leap  closer.


 More sacrificing functionality for looks? Joy!

Fuck dammit, Microsoft. Should've kept working on Longhorn (some real potential there) instead of saving valuable resources for crap like this. Now if you excuse me I'll grumble like a bitter old man and go back to BSD. (where I can then rant about KDE4)


----------



## keretceres (Jun 4, 2011)

inb4 you will actually need some sort of internet connection for it to start up... I HATE letting windows access the internet >.>

besides how am I meant to pirate it ?! :V
[the above post is a lie, as a Computer Science student I get free access to licenses to operating systems, I do not pirate this type of software.]

But seriously the amount of internet dependency of the OS does worry me a little, especially as I know how unreliable ISP's are becoming here.


----------



## LLiz (Jun 4, 2011)

keretceres said:


> inb4 you will actually need some sort of internet connection for it to start up... I HATE letting windows access the internet >.>
> 
> besides how am I meant to pirate it ?! :V
> [the above post is a lie, as a Computer Science student I get free access to licenses to operating systems, I do not pirate this type of software.]
> ...


 
I believe the whole "html5 Javascript based apps" thing will probably use IIS somehow (Microsoft's web server). So you will have HTML5 based apps as the main UI but that UI might be served locally using IIS.

But that's just a theory and well need to wait for a developer event to find out.


----------



## Thaeh (Jun 4, 2011)

All I see are woobly effects and more pretty colors. The OS itself is like a hybrid of the iPhone and Wii.


----------



## Rouz (Jun 4, 2011)

Slyck said:


> We've had multitasking back with TSR's in DOS and real (as in actual, not real-mode) multitasking in Win 3.0. Tablets of now are much more powerful than the computers that would run those OS's natively. Not impressed.



I mean compared to other tablets. I'm more excited about the tablet aspect, because I can still use the PC I build to play the new games, and use this to take notes in class.... I


----------



## Carenath (Jun 5, 2011)

Rouz said:


> <words>
> 
> Yeah for native mounting and no alcohol.


 I guess you're referring to Alcohol 120% but sometimes dealing with Windows in any meaningful way requires the real Alcohol 



CannotWait said:


> You always see this futuristic touch screen super computer in movies and things and I think this is a giant leap closer.


 More suited to a slate/tablet than a desktop or laptop computer really. Touch-oriented interfaces tend not to be as nice to use with a mouse, let alone a keyboard.



LLiz said:


> I am excited about this, its a BIG risk for Microsoft, but I've really been wanting them to try something different, so this is a VERY welcome change (I believe).
> 
> One thing this whole Pad phenomenon has done is re-invent how people think about computers, its broken us free of the keyboard and mouse driven OS and introduced more natural aspects to using a computer. Where the iPad and Android devices have been lacking (especially iPad) is that the raw functions of the computer have been crippled. Most people don't need access to the file system, etc, but as a geek I like to see that stuff and I've been waiting for an OS to properly attempt to bridge the two.
> 
> Anyway, I am looking forward to when Microsoft talks about developing for this platform, its something that I am really excited to jump on board with.


 Probably old fashioned but I prefer the command line.


----------



## LLiz (Jun 5, 2011)

Carenath said:


> Probably old fashioned but I prefer the command line.



I enjoy writing console apps more than both forms apps and web apps combined.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 6, 2011)

That's it, I'm moving to Linux.


----------



## Flatline (Jun 7, 2011)

If this is really what Windows 8 will look like, I will murder some people. I can't stand this fucking childish "OMG TOUCHSCREEN INNOVATION COLORS" bullshit. I don't care about what they do with their tablets or dumbphones or whatever, but get the fuck away from my desktop.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Jun 7, 2011)

Flatline said:


> If this is really what Windows 8 will look like, I will murder some people. I can't stand this fucking childish "OMG TOUCHSCREEN INNOVATION COLORS" bullshit. I don't care about what they do with their tablets or dumbphones or whatever, but get the fuck away from my desktop.


 
AND GET OFF MY LAWN TOO >:[

No, but seriously.

I see this every time a new version of Windows comes out. "THEY BETTER NOT." or "HNNNGGH MY STATUS QUO!"

And that's fine. You don't like the new UI *concept *and that's fine by me. You don't like it. That's just, like, your opinion man or whatever.

But what I get pissed about is people thinking that is the FINAL version. It's not. It's a basic concept at best and the Milestone leaks don't even have this UI in them!

They have a Metro UI inspired login, which you can look at here:

[yt]b4MRUoN2Voo[/yt]

Aside from the...creepy wallpaper, it's pretty snazzy. You drag your mouse, or finger, up and boom! Login goodness. They even reworked the installer and the OOBE as well.


----------



## Flatline (Jun 7, 2011)

Sai_Wolf said:


> AND GET OFF MY LAWN TOO >:[
> 
> No, but seriously.
> 
> ...



So I can't complain because other people complain every a time new version of Windows comes out? Great, that's good to know.

I did not have any problems with Windows 7 (even though I very rarely use it on my dad's comp, I want to upgrade soon), but this is just too much. *
Yes, I know this isn't the final version*, but I don't have any faith in Microsoft anymore. Yes, I don't like the concept. I'm tired of everything trying to look and work like a god damn smartphone or tablet.

I'm hoping it will be more like Windows 7 with some smaller changes but I'm still worried.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Jun 7, 2011)

Flatline said:


> So I can't complain because other people complain every a time new version of Windows comes out? Great, that's good to know.



:/



Sai Wolf said:


> And that's fine. You don't like the new UI *concept *and that's fine by me. You don't like it. That's just, like, your opinion man or whatever.



lrn2readingcomprehension. I respect that you don't like it. 




Flatline said:


> I did not have any problems with Windows 7 (even though I very rarely use it on my dad's comp, I want to upgrade soon), but this is just too much. *
> Yes, I know this isn't the final version*, but I don't have any faith in Microsoft anymore. Yes, I don't like the concept. I'm tired of everything trying to look and work like a god damn smartphone or tablet.
> 
> I'm hoping it will be more like Windows 7 with some smaller changes but I'm still worried.



If you bothered to watch the video I posted, the build pretty much looks like Windows 7 aside from a few cosmetic changes (the User Switcher near the clock for instance.)

I personally think that the UI seen in OP's video will be an optional add on. Say, if you had a touch screen capable monitor and wanted the UI, you could enable it. Think Media Center and Tablet Edition.


----------



## Flatline (Jun 7, 2011)

Sai_Wolf said:


> :I personally think that the UI seen in OP's video will be an optional add on. Say, if you had a touch screen capable monitor and wanted the UI, you could enable it. Think Media Center and Tablet Edition.


 
Judging by videos like this, the main focus is the omgshinytouchsnap thing, which you can use with the keyboard and mouse, but that seems frustrating as hell. 
And yes, I did watch the video you embedded, and I hope you can work with Windows 8 like that without the crappy tiled shell popping into your face every time you want to open something.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Jun 7, 2011)

Flatline said:


> Judging by videos like this, the main focus is the omgshinytouchsnap thing, which you can use with the keyboard and mouse, but that seems frustrating as hell.
> And yes, I did watch the video you embedded, and I hope you can work with Windows 8 like that without the crappy tiled shell popping into your face every time you want to open something.


 
I'm going to hold off my scorn or opinion until I -actually- get to use the software and interface.

There's no sense in making a huge *>:[* face, when you haven't even experienced it yet. At least, that's how I feel about things. I'd rather use it, then form my opinion.


----------



## Flatline (Jun 7, 2011)

Sai_Wolf said:


> I'm going to hold off my scorn or opinion until I -actually- get to use the software and interface.
> 
> There's no sense in making a huge *>:[* face, when you haven't even experienced it yet. At least, that's how I feel about things. I'd rather use it, then form my opinion.


 
I would like to do the same, but I've had too many bad experiences with Microsoft, its "support" and products (well, not not with Windows, thankfully) that I'm way too skeptical about this.
My only hope is that they didn't mess up Windows that badly (aside from Vista), both XP and 7 are pretty good, so if I'm not forced to use the stupid tablet crap then it will be okay I guess.


----------



## Wolf3188 (Jun 10, 2011)

Man, this looks terrible! I can understand what they are going for with the whole tablet angle, but this just won't work in a proper desktop enviroment such as what I prefer to work with. I'll reserve judgement for now, as when I was using XP I said the same thing about Windows 7, and now I love it, but really this just won't work for desktops. Probably be the thing that finally drives me to OSX or a Linux distro of some kind.


----------



## LLiz (Jun 10, 2011)

There will still be a desktop Wolf3188. I think lots of people will still prefer to use the old desktop (myself included) but the definition of a computer operating system is changing (largely driven by the iPad) and as long as I don't have to use an app store to distribute applications then I am excited to see where it goes.


----------



## Mallard (Jun 15, 2011)

Now personally, I like the look of the interface. I think current desktop padagrims are tired and outdated and don't make as efficient use of screen space as they could do. One example being - who looks at their desktop anymore? I sure don't, I always have something else open above it, and there's no real reason to go there, anyway. It's just a bunch of shortcuts I have much easier access to in the taskbar. This new way of approaching the desktop and giving easy access to it will be a great leap forward, IMO. It will make using alot of the more basic aspects of your computer faster and more visually appealing, even if you don't have a touchscreen. And believe me, when this comes out, more and more computers are going to start coming with them.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 15, 2011)

@Mallard: Not really. A very obviously touch-driven interface is not a very good interface for a mouse to traverse, because unlike the traditional desktop paradigm where your files and icons are generally very close together and very easy to access with minimal mouse travel, you have vast expanses of screen real estate taken up by applets, which means you have to travel many times further to get to the next icon/applet/etc versus the "standard" method.

However, it could get interesting if this touch UI happened as a replacement for the desktop (as in, where your wallpaper goes), with your other apps and taskbar all running normally, with some kind of 'tablet mode'. Sort of like replacing the Sidebar/Widgets/etc concept with a full-blown interface. Because frankly, I doubt that there is a better way of running a general UI (as in, window chrome, menu concept, etc) with a mouse than we have right now. You can juggle it around, push it into tinier spaces, etc, but the basic concept works.

Buuuut... That's not what Microsoft is going for. They're making the desktop itself an "app".


----------



## Mallard (Jun 16, 2011)

Well, the fact is, they're keeping the original interface we all know and love, and this new touch UI seems to be an easily accessible alternative, you can just pull it in from the side of the screen and has a very beautiful implimentation of functionality traditionally found in sidebars and the desktop. Sure, the interface may be opitmized for touchscreen, but it's still a thing of beauty and is by no means replacing the traditional interface. And as I said, I think we're going to start seeing a lot more touch screen computers when this hits. and I don't consider that at all a bad thing - Hell, I'll probably get myself one.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jun 17, 2011)

It's Windows 7 with aesthetic updates and touch support.  BIG DEAL.  As usual, Microsoft is years late into the game.  As with all things Windows, it will be expensive, unstable, hackable, and have features already available in other OS's for years.


----------



## Mallard (Jun 17, 2011)

It has a welll implemented aesthetic update 

And like it or not, Windows is still the de facto standard, so anything introduced into it is by nescecity a big deal, as that's what everyone will be developing for. Sure, I actually prefer OSX and Linux as operating systems alot of the time. But Windows is where I spend most of my time, becuase that's what 99% of everything is written for. You just gotta deal w/ it.


----------



## Keiththewolf (Jun 21, 2011)

Well, I have to say, it does look intriguing, but I want to Keep Windows 7. Most likely what I'll do is get Windows 8, and dual-boot my computer to have both. I would have dual-booted WinXP on for compatibility with a few games, but all the components in my laptop don't have XP drivers.


----------



## Sar (Jun 22, 2011)

Nahhh... looks too gamey to me. I think i would only use it for the UI and dual-boot linux. But for now Windows 7 will do untill it runs out of updates.


----------

